# Spec V suspension/camber?



## blkspecchiro (May 9, 2004)

I am looking to purchase the new tanabe springs for my 03 spec V or groundcontrol coilovers. The question is, do I need a camber kit for any degrees correction? What is your guys experience with the suspension mods you've made. 

Thanks
Blkspecchiro :cheers:


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

no


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

remember, there is a suspension forum here on this site


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I put Tein S-tech lowering springs in my 02 spec v, which lowered f & r about 1" to 1-1/4", and an alignment I had done soon after that showed no problems.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

the only thing you'll need a camber kit for it a really low drop, but since you have the stiffer spec-v suspen sion i dont think you should have a problem for any drop higher than 2 in


----------

